# Fake Double DIN HU Cover



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Not sure if this is the correct section to post this but i'm sure mods will it move if not...

I'm looking for a fake or preferably blank double din HU cover to put over a Kenwood double din multi-media receiver in my sons car when it is parked up?
So many of these type of units don't have a removeable front unless you go JVC or high end of the Pioneer range which i think is just stupid :evil:

I've seen these on ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SECURITY-DUMM ... 2129wt_932 but i think something that's just plain would be better.
The other possibility is to make one.

Anyone got any other suggestions please?

Warren.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Just want to bump this one to the top once more incase anyone has any suggestions 

Warren.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

A friend had one of those eBay covers. They attach using a sucker in the center so they won't sit very flush with the dash and that might make it more obvious it's just stuck on.

The trouble with just covering the HU is that it might just end up advertising the fact there's something worth stealing underneath. Those eBay covers might work better because they look so crap a potential thief might just walk on to the next car.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

That's the idea really so that they won't even bother breaking in cos it looks so crap. Thought of making something up my self but that one on ebay looks neat. I guess that it also attaches with a sucker that you engage by turning that knob. 
I would be worried about damage to my RNS-E screen though by having a sucker stuck to it for prolonged periods of time. Could end up marking / distorting the delicate screen.

Edit.
On second thoughts it wouldn't fit flush with a RNS-E because of the protruding control and volume controls.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't think RNS-E was double DIN sized, so this wouldn't fit anyway... If I had a non-DIN size OEM unit I don't think I'd be so worried about theft anyway. I know they're removable, but they're a lot harder to sell as they'll only fit certain models (not to mention the missing code). I think most thieves would just move on to the next car with the aftermarket unit.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

RNS-E (not mine) ... double DIN but not 7" screen ....


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> RNS-E (not mine) ... double DIN but not 7" screen ....


That's not double DIN...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Spandex said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > RNS-E (not mine) ... double DIN but not 7" screen ....
> ...


Well what is is then? All the third party units that replace it are double DIN. Its twice the height of a standard single DIN unit.

And going back to your previous point from what I've read RNS-E units are susceptible to theft.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > ZephyR2 said:
> ...


It's a proprietary Audi size. Look at the shape - it has huge radius corners at the top... It's much wider and taller than double DIN.

In order to fit an aftermarket double DIN you need a fascia kit to fill the big gap that would be left. Look at this pic:










Everything outside the dark, gloss black bezel of the head unit is basically filling the gap between double DIN and the hole in the dash for RNS-E. The only thing about RNS-E that's double DIN is the chassis at the back.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

And here's a double DIN size overlayed and scaled to your picture:


----------

